# SSC-Philippines Forum Rules and other FAQs



## Animo

The Philippine forum shall implement the following guidelines on posting news and articles. 

For posting any news or any articles: 

- One must cite the source and to contribute the link of the online URL. The news that do not contain any sources or any URLs will be erased without prior notice. 

- It will suffice with putting the title and a brief statement of the news or with a pair of paragraphs. 

- The content will go inside the labels of appointment


> ...[/ (end) quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Aliquam elit lorem, sodales vitae, scelerisque in, commodo eget, tortor. Mauris ut enim. Nam aliquam, enim at fermentum porta, dui odio nonummy dui, suscipit ultricies nulla urna in nisi. Nunc id magna ut erat condimentum placerat. Phasellus sem. Morbi bibendum, dolor nec pellentesque cursus, tortor turpis porttitor ante, vel nonummy dui ante eleifend sapien. Sed porta ultrices neque. Vivamus tortor diam, accumsan vel, lobortis vitae, euismod euismod, quam. Sed varius. Etiam arcu. Maecenas nisl orci, euismod at, vulputate id, lacinia non, diam. Maecenas sed quam a massa lacinia posuere. Integer a leo.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lipsum.com/feed/html
> 
> Skyscrapercity Administrators and Moderators have the complete authorization to implement this rule and any violators will be given a fair warning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manila-X

Another thing,

As much as possible, the articles that we post should be *that of The Philippines and its interests*.

International news not concerning our country nor The Filipino people should be posted elsewhere, if not create and an international thread in The Samahan section.


----------



## hakz2007

*Addendum:*



DaiTengu said:


> *It's fine to post a paragraph or two from an article, and then a link to the complete thing. That falls under "fair use" Posting five paragraphs is a bit much. Posting the entire thing is bad.*
> 
> Word needs to be spread all over the site about this so that no one can complain that they "didn't know"


----------



## Animo

*These will be heavily implemented...*

Welcome to the forum and we hope you enjoy your stay!

Here is the set of rules that you should follow while you are here. Please understand that while participating in this forum you are bound by these rules. We welcome any feedback, both positive and negative. Finally, please remember, many different people from many different cultures are present here together. Please be respectful to your fellow members, as it is this cooperation among so many that allows SkyscraperCity to thrive. Rules are cited as following - § I-1(a)


*I. Basic rules*

1. Content of posts
2. Reporting posts
3. Relationship with moderators
4. Relationship with other users
5. Deleted posts and closed threads
6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them
7. Multiple accounts
8. “Best effort” moderation

*II. Other important rules*

1. Privacy
2. Personal threats
3. Private messages system abuse
4. Opening negative threads about other countries
5. Tags

*III. Technical rules*

1. Image size
2. Signatures
3. Avatars
4. Quoting
IV. Sourcing content
1. Giving credit
2. Choosing sources
V. Special rules
1. Number of infractions

*VI. Final rules*

1. Adherence to rules
2. Unforeseen situations

*I. Basic rules*

1. Content of posts

a) Users are responsible for the content of their posts.

b) The following shall not be tolerated:

- Insulting other members or excessive swearing
- Making racist, homophobic, xenophobic or any other chauvinist remarks
- Making provocative posts with intention of creating flame wars (innuendos)
- Attacking religions, including antisemitic remarks
- Creating multiple threads/posts on the same subject
- Advertising without a prior approval of moderation
- Celebrating the death of a civilian no matter what their nationality or creed
- Wishing people's death and death threats
- Posting graphic or pornographic images, even if only linked to another forum
- Creating multiple accounts including creating accounts to present yourself with a different nationality in order to start flame wars
- Using SSC to set plans to flood another forum
- Posting links to illegal content or proposing hacking activity
- Creating posts that relativise history or are revisionist in nature, for an example Holocaust denial

c) Political content is allowed but users should expect it to be more strictly moderated.

d) Users should show respect for sad events, for example it is not decent to start arguing or joking on events like extermination camps.

e) Users should double-check their posts before posting. They should be guided by a few simple questions - Am I answering to a troll? Is my post clear? Is there no place for ambiguity? Did I read this thread before posting?

2. Reporting posts

In case you have stumbled upon a post you find inappropriate we urge you to report it to moderation. This can be done in two ways, either by clicking a Report Post button () or by sending a private message to the forum moderator. Users should not reply to trolls, people who come here and bring no contribution to the forum but bashing, as this only makes things worse.

3. Relationship with moderators

a) It is strictly forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator. You must sort all issues through private messages.

b) Do not stalk nor threaten any member of the moderation.

4. Relationship with other users

Users should have an open mind with different opinions, especially on moral issues. If you have seen a post by another user whose opinion is unpleasant for you, then try to prove him wrong through arguments, not arguing. You should under no circumstances resort to insulting other members.

We also would like to encourage the forumers to also police in their ranks as well.

5. Deleted posts and closed threads

a) Moderators delete posts with a reason, thus reposting a deleted post can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your post was deleted.

b) Moderators close threads with a reason, thus recreating closed threads or creating a thread about the closed thread can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your thread was closed.

6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them

a) There are three types of restrictions - infractions (including warnings), brigs and bans. If you, or your friend have received one of these disciplinary measures you can seek further information from the moderators through a private message.

b) Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you brigged.

c) Moderators reserve the right to restrict your access to certain parts of the forum.

7. Multiple accounts

a) Multiple accounts are forbidden.
b) Re-registering during the brig or following a permanent ban is not allowed.

8. “Best effort” moderation

The moderation is done on a “best effort” basis. The moderators and admins of SkyscraperCity are volunteers that provide a service in their spare time. Because of this, it’s unreasonable to expect them to be online at all times, always reply to your messages as soon as they receive them, be able to help with a forum issue, moderate a thread as soon as you need, check all ongoing discussions every day or spot each breach of forum rules.

Try to keep this in mind before accusing a moderator or admin of turning a blind eye or ignoring your requests.

*II. Other important rules*

1. Privacy

Do not disclose private information on other users, such as real name, photo, home address or phone number.

2. Personal threats

Personal threats against other users are strictly forbidden. This will result in an immediate ban from the forums.

3. Private messages system abuse

Serious insults of other users through the private messages is not allowed.

4. Opening negative threads about other provinces, cities, and countries

Users are advised against opening negative threads about other cities, provinces, regions, and countries. Users are also advised to take humour into account before accusing other members of violating this rule.

5. Tags

a) Abusive tags are strictly forbidden.

b) We will only allow five (5) generic tags. Titular tags, may it be recognized, benign, or trash, are strictly prohibited.

*III. Technical rules*

1. Image size

Moderators reserve the right to remove oversized images. Please use common sense when posting images, think twice before posting an image that is wider than 1024 pixels.

2. Signatures

a) Signatures should not occupy more than 5 lines of text and should not use large font size. No text over vBulletin size 3 is allowed, even if your signature line uses only one line.
b) Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others.

3. Avatars
a) Avatars with political connotations are not accepted.
b) Avatars containing graphic or pornographic content are not accepted.

4. Quoting

If it is not absolutely necessary avoid including multiple images in a quote. You should rather delete the IMG tags and use only links as a reference.

*IV. Sourcing content*

1. Giving credit
a) When you quote an external article, it is required to post a link to the source.
b) All images should be credited with a source.
c) Non-news articles, such as scientific articles, can be copyrighted and you should avoid posting them in their entirety.

2. Choosing sources
a) Be very careful of the source you are using. Articles from one-sided media outlets such as Fox News, the Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire and many others require a special attention.
b) Using extremist literature of any nature from any group shall not be tolerated.

*V. Special rules*

1. Number of infractions

If you collect three active infraction points you will be brigged for three days. If you collect more than 10 infraction points in total you may be permanently banned for any future failure to comply with the rules.

*VI. Final rules*

1. Adherence to rules

a) Violating any of these rules may result in deletion of offending material. If you fail to comply with forum rules, you will be first brigged, then banned permanently.

b) Serious violation of rules will lead to an immediate banning.

c) This forum and its server are private property. You're here only because you're invited to be here. We can revoke that invitation at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.

2. Unforeseen situations

The moderation team reserves the right to act in any other situation not foreseen by the above mentioned rules where it deems appropriate.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Please be reminded that:

*Editing articles (titles, content) with intent to flamebait or incite a flame war will be prohibited. Failure to comply will merit an infraction. Repeated offence will merit a ban.*

Everyone is expected to read and adhere to SSC's policy on Fair Use. Do not post entire articles and make sure to properly credit sources (photos, articles).

For your strict compliance.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

:siren: :siren: :siren:

*A quick notice to our non-Filipino and Filipino visitors. Please observe the 2 paragraph rule imposed here at SSC Philippines. I personally checked with Jan regarding this and we were advised to continue the strict enforcement of proper use of content regardless whether or not this is implemented in other SSC sites. 

Please be guided. Thanks.*

:siren: :siren: :siren:​


----------



## [email protected]

In light of a recent banning, I would like to post this reminder from the big boss himself...



> The *focus* of this Web-site is to *share news, images and enthusiasm for the urban environment*.
> 
> *This site is not about politics, religion, current events and sexuality. Posts and threads regarding these topics will be deleted at the first sign of trouble.*


If you cause trouble in The Economy, Industry and Development Issues (aka Current Events) section of Skyscrapercity Philippines and your post history indicates you have absolutely NO interest in skyscrapers or the urban environment, you will be banned immediately.


----------

